# Archetype/Ectype theology



## Unoriginalname (Oct 22, 2011)

I was reading on another thread and this concept came up. It really interested me so I was wondering if anyone could point me towards any books, sections of books, essays or treatise on the distinction between archetypical and ectypical theology.


----------



## jwright82 (Oct 22, 2011)

In short Archetypal knowledge is how God knows things perfectly. Ectypal knowledge is how we know things as impressions of Archetypal knowledge. Think of a painting of a beautiful meadow. The painting is how we know things and the meadow itself is how God knows things. So theologicaly God condescends to us in out own language and concepts to reveal his Archetypal knowledge in Ectypal knowledge that we can grasp in humility. Or to put it a another way, God knows things as the Creator and we know things as the creatures.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 22, 2011)

You could start with Berkhof's _Systematic Theology_.

AMR


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 22, 2011)

Post Reformation Reformed Dogmatics by Richard Muller

Amazon.com: COVENANT, JUSTIFICATION, AND PASTORAL MINISTRY: Essays by the Faculty of Westminster Seminary California (9781596380356): R. Scott Clark: Books


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 23, 2011)

Dr. Clark said,


> "You might point him to Recovering the Reformed Confession, chapter 4, which is devoted to explaining the history and theology of this distinction."


----------



## Unoriginalname (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks to all of you.


----------

